# Indian Police Clearance Certificate : Help Required



## RashiC (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently in Australia.
I have to apply for Indian PCC. 
As I am currently in Australia , the instructions are to apply online and submit the form to the embassy here.

I have 2 doubts:

1. In the checklist which they have provided to fill online application , they have mentioned "Personal Particulars Form " . I am not able to find any such form. It would be a great help if someone can guide me.

2. My passport contains my permanent address , but since last 9 years I shifted to another state in India. So the address in passport and the address where I lived for last 9 year are different. In the online application they have asked to specify "Last address where you lived/ Permanent Address". Can I provide the address mentioned on my passport. If i provide the other address , then the detail would be different from my passport. Please provide guidance.

Thanks,
Rashi


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

Rashi,

you need to manage this some how, If you provide the address on your passport, you need to ask someone to give positive feedback incase any physical verification happens.

incase you provide Last address where you lived you need to have substantial evidences if demanded at any point of time. Documents like Gas connection, Creditcard bill, mobile bills, driving license voter card etc..


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

RashiC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in Australia.
> I have to apply for Indian PCC.
> ...


You'll see the PPF, when you've reached the last step of filling up the online form. The PDF file you get as a result of filling up the online form, includes 2 copies of the PPF - all filled up. Just print, sign and off you go.

Regarding your second point, Generally if your permanent residence and residential address are the same, you get your PCC faster. This is because the case need not be transferred to the local police station for an investigation. I assume that your passport is more than 9 years old implying that the last police check on you occurred 9 (or more) years ago. So, even if you provide your permanent address as your residential address, I suspect that you may still get investigated due to the period of time elapsed, thus invalidating the advantage you would have otherwise had. Sorry, but this is just a hunch on my part. I don't suppose many are privy to the logic (and cash) that flows behind the closed doors of Indian bureaucracy. If I were you, in this case I would have gone with the true details.


----------



## Mots28 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi There,

I live in Auckland, and have applied for PCC in Indian High Commission, Wellington.
This is the 3rd week running and I haven't yet heard anything. 

Usually it takes 2 weeks time, hence I am getting anxious about it. My passport has Pune address where I lived for 6 years and while filling up the form I filled in my residential address where I was born. As I left Pune forever now.

Does it make any difference to the PCC ?

Please advise, I am very worried.

Best Regards,
Mots


----------



## paruln (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi RashiC,

I am in same situation as yours. Which address did you add? How much time did it take to get the clearance?

Please assist.

Best Regards...


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone
I am planning for PCC for visa very soon. I got my passprot re-issued recently ( march, 2015) and currently I am living at the same address.
However my passport is ECR ( Emmigration Check Required) since there was a mismatch in my father's name in my old passport and class 10th marksheet.
Will there be any issue in getting PCC done since my passport is ECR?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

ECR has nothing to do with PCC. The PCC is only to say that you have no criminal record, why on earth would ECR matter for that?

Also, AFAIK, at least for PCC requests at consulates, there is no "address verification". The NY consulate didn't even ask me for an address in India, only the address here and that's it.


----------

